# Freeze, was ist die Ursache?



## Xasser (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Mein PC stürzt (freeze) immer wieder ab.
Gestern (Sonntag) hatte ich das Problem zum ersten mal.
Der Rechner war schon länger am Laufen, als ich mich am Abend entschloss noch eine Runde „Sniper Ghost Warrior“ zu spielen. Ich konnte eine angefangene Mission starten und nach ca. 1 min. war es soweit, alles eingefroren und nichts geht mehr. Rechner neu gestartet… Spiel neugestartet, dieses mal konnte ich nicht einmal mehr die Mission Laden, gleiches Phänomen. 2-3 Versuche machte ich noch, und kam immer weniger weit. Mit Tools las ich die GPU + CPU Temp. aus. Die waren alle i.O.
Nach 30 min. pause startete ich den Rechner erneut. Dann versuchte ich es mit CoD4. Das Spiel konnte ich starten und spielte für ca. 2 min. Online, bis er auch dort einfror. Dann schaltete ich den Rechner aus und machte nichts mehr.
Heute beim „normalen“ starten frierte er im Windows ein, ohne gross beansprucht zu werden.
Beim zweiten Versuch startete ich wieder paar Tools mit Temp. Anzeige. Die alle i.O. waren.
Nach diesem Versuch startete ich FurMark, das nach kurzer Zeit auch den PC einfror (Bild)

Beim Bild sieht man auch das es zu Bildfehlern kommt.
Und Furmark gibt eine Temp. 63°C an, als es passierte. Was ja im grünen Bereich liegt!?
Die Lüfter drehen nach meinem erachten alle sehr leise (langsam)

 Das SysProfil ist sonst noch aktuell


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

Könnte ein Grafikkartendefekt sein, hast du eine Ersatzkarte?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

Solche Grafikfehler kenne ich eigentlich nur von einer defekten oder zu hoch übertakteter Grafikkarte.
Ist irgendwas übertaktet ?


----------



## Xtreme (19. Juli 2010)

evtl auch ein defektes Ram Modul, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Xasser (19. Juli 2010)

Das mit der ersatzkarte wird schwer. Habe nur eine AGP zu viel.

Nein, seit ich sie habe, habe ich nie an etwas „geschraubt“.


Wie lange hat man auf Grakka's Garantie?
2 Jahre? Ist eine Point of view 8800GTS G92


----------



## der_knoben (19. Juli 2010)

Also es sieht ziemlich nach der Graka aus.

Frag doch mal nen KUmpel, ob du nicht mal seine KArte für nen paar stunden haben kannst, oder er baut mal deine bei sich ein, dann wird man den Fehler schon finden. Denn wenns bei ihm ohne Probs läuft, dann wirds wohl nicht die Graka sein, was aber nach dem BIld eigentlich nicht sein kann.


----------



## Xasser (19. Juli 2010)

> Frag doch mal nen KUmpel, ob du nicht mal seine KArte für nen paar  stunden haben kannst



Habe ich jetzt auch so erledigt. 

Jetzt habe ich seine in meinem. Furmark und Sniper laufen einwandfrei. Jetzt werde ich noch meine in seinem Testen. Sieht aber schwer nach Grakka aus.
Was natürlich super ist… der Shop, bei dem ich die Karte kaufte, hat bis August Ferien…


----------



## Xasser (19. Juli 2010)

Aktuellster Stand.
Es ist die Grakka. Nach dem installieren des neusten Patches und starten von Furmark war nach ca. 10 sec. Schluss.
Gut weiss ich was es ist. Schlecht das ich nicht innert kurzer Zeit zu einem Ersatz komme, da ich nun von 3 Jahren Garantie aus gehe. Und sie ist 2 ½ Jahr alt.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Xasser (5. August 2010)

Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem.
Der Shop, wo ich die Karte kaufte, will seit Wochen nicht von den Ferien zurückkommen!? 
Jetzt suche ich eine Möglichkeit Point of View direkt zu kontaktieren. Nur finde ich für einen Deutschen Support/Garantie keine Kontakte.
Kann mir bitte hier jemand weiter helfen.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Die POV Europavertretung ist in den Niederlanden ...

*Point of View B.V. (The Netherlands)*

Headquarters (EMEA market) 
Industrial Area GDC 3529
Achtseweg Noord 11, 
5651 GG, 
Eindhoven, 
The Netherlands

Tel: +31 (0) 40-2629292
Fax: +31 (0) 40-2629299

info@pointofview-online.com 
sales@pointofview-online.com


----------



## Xasser (5. August 2010)

Ja, das sah ich.
Nur gehe ich davon aus das die ein E-Mail auf Englisch erwarten!?
Ich kann schon von Glück reden, wen man mein Deutsch versteht


----------



## ExBartZ (6. August 2010)

Ich erlaube mir mal die Nutzung dieses Threads. Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem, nur ohne Grafikfehler.
Furmark läuft satte 50 Sekunden durch, dann ist Schluss. Bei Spielen sieht es ähnliche aus. Die Temperatur war bei Furmark bei ca. 68°C der GPU, was ja nicht zu hoch sein sollte.

Mein System:
ASRock 870 Extreme3
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (mit scythe mugen drauf)
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
GigaByte GeForce GTX460 OC
BeQuiet! Pure Power 530W L7

Ich tippe ja auch drauf, dass es an der Graka (Furmark nutzt ja so weit ich weiß nur die Graka) liegt, aber die sonst eindeutigen aber hier fehlenden Grafikfehler verdutzen mich. Hab leider ohne größeren Aufwand oder Wartezeit (1 Monat) keine Möglichkeit, die Graka in einem anderen System auszutesten. Ich kann maximal eine andere Graka im aktuellen System testen.
Heißt also zurück schicken?
Als weitere Möglichkeit ziehe ich mittlerweile das NT als Fehlerquelle mit ein. Vielleicht liefert das zu wenig Strom an die Grafikkarte? Wobei ich schon von vergleichbaren Systemen gelesen habe, die sogar mit dem 430W von Bq funktionieren...


----------

